# abcess



## bubba31 (Oct 18, 2009)

ive picked up 2 mice today from a bloke who didnt want them, dont think he was looking after them properly. 1 of the mouses has a big lump on the side of her throat he says it is an abcess, what is the best way to go or is it a trip to the vets.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Is it an absess or is it a tumour? I would say go to your vets to at the very least diagnose.

Willow xx


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

If you lance it and pus comes out you have an abscess. No pus > tumour.

It's definitely not impacted food in the mouth?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

You don't want to lance it at home if it's a tumor. You could literally bleed it to death!


----------

